# Turkey refuses entry to NATO warships on migrant blockade ops



## CougarKing (2 Mar 2016)

Maybe it's just the Greek warships not allowed? ???

Defence-blog.com



> *Turkey refused to allow NATO warships*
> Mar 2, 2016
> 
> NATO vessels deployed in the Aegean Sea to help stop the flow of migrants into Europe have not yet started operating in Turkish waters and are waiting for the go-ahead from alliance member Ankara, diplomats told AFP Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (2 Mar 2016)

And now it all becomes personal....


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2016)

Just a reminder:  HMCS Fredericton is part of this task force.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2016)

I think it's about time that NATO has a serious discussion about, and then with, Turkey. Time to tell them to get off the fence.

Personally, and without thought to major\ minor world machinations about the outcome, I think it's time to cut them out.


----------



## MARS (2 Mar 2016)

As an example, for some context, the established timeline to staff a routine DIPCLEAR for RCN vessels to enter US waters is 60 days.  So, given that the article indicates the plan was first tabled 8 Feb, the fatc that it hasnt yet been granted, a mere 3 weeks henceforth, is not at all surprising, especially given the nature of the deployment in question.


----------



## dapaterson (2 Mar 2016)

MARS said:
			
		

> As an example, for some context, the established timeline to staff a routine DIPCLEAR for RCN vessels to enter US waters is 60 days.  So, given that the article indicates the plan was first tabled 8 Feb, the fatc that it hasnt yet been granted, a mere 3 weeks henceforth, is not at all surprising, especially given the nature of the deployment in question.



This is the Internet.  Stop using facts.


----------



## Kirkhill (2 Mar 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I think it's about time that NATO has a serious discussion about, and then with, Turkey. Time to tell them to get off the fence.
> 
> Personally, and without thought to major\ minor world machinations about the outcome, I think it's time to cut them out.



The problem is here:
















And if the situation continues they will be back to the Gates of Vienna and the Rubicon (if the Italians are lucky and the Alps if they are not) and see the Pyrenees rise again.

Greece is being sacrificed to become a grand version of Calais.






Europe is driving Greece, Turkey, Jordan and Lebanon into a block.  All moderate countries that have been pushed to and beyond their limits.

Meanwhile Vlad  



> Nato chief: Vladimir Putin 'weaponising' refugee crisis to 'break' Europe



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/syria/12180073/Nato-chief-Vladimir-Putin-weaponising-refugee-crisis-to-break-Europe.html


----------



## Halifax Tar (2 Mar 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Mar 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

>



How happy is the property owner in the bottom-right corner?


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> Meanwhile Vlad
> 
> 
> > Nato chief: Vladimir Putin 'weaponising' refugee crisis to 'break' Europe
> ...


Old news from Putin's satirical Twitter feed ...  ;D


> Fund Assad's slaughter.
> Fund anti-refugee parties in EU.
> Blame EU for refugee crisis.
> Watch EU divide.
> Laugh.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> ... Meanwhile Vlad
> 
> 
> > Nato chief: Vladimir Putin 'weaponising' refugee crisis to 'break' Europe
> ...


Russia's MoD:  Whachoo talkin' 'bout, Willis?   ;D


> ... Russian Ministry of Defense spokesman Igor Konashenkov asserted that the United Nations has recorded a decline in refugee flow from the war-torn country and that peace talks have been initiated after Russia launched air campaign in Syria last September, according to RT.com. He also said that the U.S.-led coalition formed to fight against the militant group, also known as ISIS, has failed to start the reconciliation talks.
> 
> Countering Breedlove’s comments on Russia’s “indiscriminate” and “non-precision” bombing, Konashenkov said: “Sole reliance on ‘supersmart’ or ‘superprecision’ weapons leads American hawks to tragic mistakes with fatal consequences, as it was repeatedly observed in Afghanistan, Iraq, and since recently — in Syria.” ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Mar 2016)

Translation of Russia's MOD statement: We do indiscriminate bombing because it works, and as we "state" control the media here, they don't make a fuss about "collateral" damage. War Crime Tribunal? I ain't extraditing anyone, so what me worry  [.


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Mar 2016)

Spot the difference.

The top one is from Greece. The bottom one is from Calais.

The only solution is going to be making these people safe in their own homes.  And that is going to mean both tackling Vlad head on and neo-colonialism (permanent presence in western refuges in eastern locations).


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Translation of Russia's MOD statement: We do indiscriminate bombing because it works, and as we "state" control the media here, they don't make a fuss about "collateral" damage. War Crime Tribunal? I ain't extraditing anyone, so what me worry  [.


 :nod:


----------

